# Trend Airshield Pro Question



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have finally purchased the Trend despite the price, now I have a question not covered in the owner's manual.
Is there an effective way to clean and reuse the air filters ?
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

